# Camancho Event in Greensboro, NC - 6/9/07



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

June 9th, 2007

My new favorite B&M, The Pipe and Pint in Greensboro, NC is hosting a Camancho Event. They are planning on roasting a pig :dr and it should be a great time for all! 

Anybody in the Triad planning on going?


----------



## grackle (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm going to be there all day (or until they run me off).


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Any chance of them moving it to the evening of the 15th of June? My son is getting married in Greensboro on the 16th and my wife and I are hosting the rehearsal dinner on the 15th....and this sure would save me a lot of money AND let me enjoy one of my passions at the same time!!!! :r :r 

Would love to go to this on the 9th...but, I'll be in GBoro enough the next weekend, obviously!


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Hadn't heard about that one, thanks for the heads-up! I'll definitely want to drop in. Any details on the tie-in with Camacho? Samples?

The Pipe and Pint store owner turned me onto a nice quick-smoke Camacho about a month ago and I've tried my best to remember what it was (_he admits with embarrassment_). The only thing I recall is it was probably around 5" with a ring gauge in the 40s. It was definitely in my "will buy again" list. If I don't get into the store before June 9 I'll definitely look for it then.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Studebaker said:


> Hadn't heard about that one, thanks for the heads-up! I'll definitely want to drop in. Any details on the tie-in with Camacho? Samples?
> 
> The Pipe and Pint store owner turned me onto a nice quick-smoke Camacho about a month ago and I've tried my best to remember what it was (_he admits with embarrassment_). The only thing I recall is it was probably around 5" with a ring gauge in the 40s. It was definitely in my "will buy again" list. If I don't get into the store before June 9 I'll definitely look for it then.


He said their would probably be some samples and definatley some deals on the Camancho smokes....

The last time I was there I asked about a quick smoke and I was given Camacho Corojo Petite (5 1/2 x 38)...is this the one your talking about?


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

dbradley said:


> He said their would probably be some samples and definatley some deals on the Camancho smokes....
> 
> The last time I was there I asked about a quick smoke and I was given Camacho Corojo Petite (5 1/2 x 38)...is this the one your talking about?


That probably is the one. How did you like it?


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Studebaker said:


> That probably is the one. How did you like it?


I enjoyed it...it was on the strong side but was full of flavor and was perfect for a short smoke.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

I decided to call them today because I'd also seen June 8 listed on the cigar prmotions & special events calendar. That was wrong, June 9 *is* correct, and it's Noon - 6 pm. They said there will probably be different cigars to try, and Camacho is supposed to "unveil" their new Triple Maduro cigar.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Studebaker said:


> They said there will probably be different cigars to try, and Camacho is supposed to "unveil" their new Triple Maduro cigar.


Yeah I was talking with them about this yesterday. I'm pretty excited to try the Triple Maduro...he said that they don't know for sure if it will be there but since it is being released this month, hopefully they'll have it.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Bump

Also - they do have the new triple maduros in and they look tasty. :dr


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

dbradley said:


> Bump
> 
> Also - they do have the new triple maduros in and they look tasty. :dr


Picked one up but haven't tried it yet. The reviews coming in sound promising tho.

BTW, good pig, good sticks....a pretty good day there!


----------

